# What type of plow frame?



## bbuck2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just bought a 1997 f250 extended cab 4x4 5.4 liter with a plow frame on it. Have the intention to plow around the farm. Have a christmas tree business. I would like to utilize the frame this vehicle has. Does anybody reconize this frame and what size plow would fit vehicle. Looking at pictures on Ebay and my thoughts are it might be a western uni-mount. Attached are some pictures that may help. Thanks Bob


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

It's a Fisher mount.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Its a Fisher, You could put a Fisher 7.5, or 8ft Plow on the truck.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

If you have a 97 it should be a 5.8L not 5.4L unless you replaced it, i would recomend the 8ft blade i have the same truck and it has an 8ft fisher, works good.


----------



## bbuck2 (Mar 7, 2006)

*What type of plow frame*

Thanks guys. Will start the search for a deal on a used Fisher plow. Did the picture give enough info for which model of fisher or are they pretty much all the same? Have 7 months to get her done. I did a Ford VIN search on the F250 and it did have a 5.4 liter Triton V8 235 hp in it when new. It is the super cab model XLT.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

It must be the light duty F-250 that looks like the F-150 if it has the 5.4 in it.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The mounts you have will work with anything from a 7' LD blade to a 9' X-Blade or 9'6" V and Minute Mount 1 or 2. 

Does the truck still have the wiring for the plow? If it has 2 plugs for the plow it is wired for an MM1 with the Solenid Electric Hydraulic Pack (integral pump and lift cylinder sort of like Meyer). If it has 3 plugs for the plow it is wired for a late MM1 or MM2 with the Insta Act Hydraulic system (pump unit seperate from lift cylinder). If it doesn't still have the harness you can go with either but the Insta Act is the better system and if you trade for a newer truck someday you will have a better chance at transferring your blade.

The controller is a non issue unless it is wired for an EZ-V.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Get a picture of the truck itself. I thought they made the 250 LD in 1998?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah thats a fisher minute mount like on our 98 but is there wiring in the cab with controls


----------



## bbuck2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Latest picture, Will update this weekend and also take a picture and post of wireing tucked under dashboard for plow. I also need to see where the other end terminates under the hood. No control was included in sale. (Not sure if picture is attached will repost if it is not.)


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

bbcuk2,
Looking at that last picture, you have the Fisher Minute Mount 1 system, since there are two plugs on the grill. I can't tell if its the electric or hydraulic though. Personally, I would put a 7'6" RD series plow on that. That truck will handle it just fine. Nice looking rig by the way. Good luck with it. J.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

also now i see that you do have the 5.4 because those are the f250 light duty trucks


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i believe that the light duty f 250 is the only truck to have 7 lug rims.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

04superduty said:


> i believe that the light duty f 250 is the only truck to have 7 lug rims.


I don't belive any body has ever offered 7 lugs period, and the F-250's have always had 8 dating back to and thru the 60's. FWIW


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Big Dog D said:


> I don't belive any body has ever offered 7 lugs period, and the F-250's have always had 8 dating back to and thru the 60's. FWIW


Yeah the F-250 Light Duty's are 7 Lug rims.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

It is also deffinitly a 97 cuz 97 was the only year to have the exhaust exit in front of the rt. rear wheel.BTW that is a nice looking truck.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Big Dog D said:


> I don't belive any body has ever offered 7 lugs period, and the F-250's have always had 8 dating back to and thru the 60's. FWIW


no body EXCEPT THE LIGHT DUTY F-250. The truck didnt last long though which makes it even worse for anyone looking for after market rims.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

After calling that truck a 250 Ford came out with the Super Duty. They kept this truck but they started calling it a 150. I have one. They called it the F150 7700. It has a 7700# gvw. I think they made the 7700 until about 2004. Its the only 150 that was made to carry a plow. Mine came with the snow plow prep package. Ive plowed with a lot of bigger truck and this one is a beast. You will be really happy with the way it plows snow. Just get a little weight in the rear and a set of Timbrens make a huge difference. Having the right tires on it makes all the difference too. The goodyears that it came with are terrible. Since I put the Brigestones on it, I plow in 2wd a lot of the time. I have the RD 7'6" blade on mine but it will easily handle the added weight of the 8'. Dont be too surprised as the front parts wear out over time. Dont carry the blade when you dont need to and grease anything thats greasable. You are right about the wheels. It came with simple chrome wheels and no options to upgrade to alloy. I have a MM1 on it, but before you assume that it was wired for the MM1 check the wiring. I have one of the late MM1's and it has 3 plugs not 2. Ive had good luck with that 5.4 too. Lots of power and no real problems in 55K miles. I have the same engine in my 98 E350. It tows a 26 ft camping trailer like it wasnt even there. Good luck with the plow search and keep us posted.
Ray


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

check out ebay. Looks like there are a few of the exact blade you are looking for. One or 2 are even without the mounting plates. They even seem to be in within driving distance for you. I guess some people offloading plows this time of year figure winter is over. Might be a good time to get a good deal!
Ray


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ford continued the payload package after 2004 for the F150. It's now up to 8200 GVW. You can only get it in regular cab and extended cab longbed, both in 4x2 and 4x4. I do not know how many lugs it has though, I have never actually seen on in person, just read about it in a truck magazine. Hope this doesn't add to the confusion. J.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

I remember the first time I saw one before I bought mine. I did a double take when I saw a 150 with 7 lugs. The first time I figued it was something cobbed up but watched and saw a few more. Its really not a 150. Just the same sheet metal, just not quite a SD. Since I got mine, I find myself noticing the 7700s on the road. They are rare but easy to spot if you look for them. I think the 7700 option was about an additional 2K when the truck was new. Im sure its more now. As far as Im concerned, money well spent.
Ray


----------

